# who are more aware in auto catalysts, I need help



## Mirza (Sep 21, 2015)

:shock: I will be glad of any help


----------



## MarcoP (Sep 21, 2015)

It's a waste of time, better reselling as is.

Marco

P.S.: short question, short answer.


----------



## Mirza (Sep 21, 2015)

MarcoP said:


> It's a waste of time, better reselling as is.
> 
> Marco
> 
> P.S.: short question, short answer.


I was engaged in the purchase and sale of autocatalysts picked the best models to buy at a high price. I spent a lot of money. I want to close the debt. which I collected over the three months. I have best catalysts. refining'll strip off pictures with the solution, and tests. I have no other chance. thank you


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 21, 2015)

Mirza,

All of the answers you are looking for are here on the forum. Search under catalytic converters, cat comb, cats

Normally I would not tell you to do that I would give you some help. But cats are low bearing material and sometimes hard to process. 

You should consider posting some pictures of what you have and what you have learned about processing.

You are not going to recover your values to get your money back in a couple of days probably.


----------



## MarcoP (Sep 21, 2015)

Mirza, PGMs (Platinum Group Metals) are hard to refine, poisons and allergic. I would suggest you to download Hoke's book from the library section and read it till you understand it. Search those forums for catalysts and look up at lazersteve's DVD about these. Be safe at all times, as a beginner you are starting with the wrong material.

Searching the forums you might find quite useful topics, but I would like to insist to resell them.

Marco


----------



## Mirza (Sep 22, 2015)

thank you 
supplies to Georgia this will not be quick. I took the palladium of DMG. there really is a lot of pt pd and rh. Only some do not have enough knowledge.I can help you about models. I know what a cat is good ant its my + :|


----------



## nickvc (Sep 22, 2015)

Mirza we have been down this road many times with other keen new members and to be honest we have rarely found success for them by wet refining method. If you bought cheap or got them free then yes there is a profit, if you paid top dollar then you my friend are screwed.
We had a member here for some time who spent hundreds of thousands of dollars trying to find a way only to give in and deal with the big boys with their plasma arc furnaces as the detentions they charged were better than the losses incurred trying to refine in house!
Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but it's easier than trying to teach you ho to refine the cats only to lose money.
You cannot refine cats efficiently enough to beat the big players end of story!


----------



## Mirza (Sep 22, 2015)

nickvc said:


> Mirza we have been down this road many times with other keen new members and to be honest we have rarely found success for them by wet refining method. If you bought cheap or got them free then yes there is a profit, if you paid top dollar then you my friend are screwed.
> We had a member here for some time who spent hundreds of thousands of dollars trying to find a way only to give in and deal with the big boys with their plasma arc furnaces as the detentions they charged were better than the losses incurred trying to refine in house!
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but it's easier than trying to teach you ho to refine the cats only to lose money.
> You cannot refine cats efficiently enough to beat the big players end of story!




I spent them on other chemicals and $ 5,400
just do not want to give up. ok sposibo make the solution Agua Regia Put the dough and try to get pictures together to achieve success.
  all good luck thank you very much. give it to lose everything for me


----------



## kurtak (Sep 23, 2015)

You are better off selling them outright as whole CATs to a CAT buyer

You can not - will not get all of the PGMs (Pd, Pt, Rh) out of them trying to leach them out with chemicals. (that's a period at the end of that sentence)

That is why the "Big Boys" DO NOT leach them (even they can not get all the PGMs by leaching) they smelt them with a collector metal



> Only some do not have enough knowledge



And some have a great deal of knowledge - And - you will find those with a great deal of knowledge right here on this forum - Nick (nickvc) is just one of them - you will find that this forum is made up of "active" members that own (or owned) or work for LARGE scale refineries &/or small scale refiners that have years of experience under there belt --- there is NO PLACE in the world that you will find with more knowledge about refining then what you will find right here 

That is what we do here - as refiners - we talk about refining :!: 

So - be carful what you say - because we do not take kindly to new members coming here thinking they are smarter then the MANY years of refining experience that you will find here - you could find the door hitting you in the rear end as it gets closed on you

Now - (like Nick) I am going to tell you again (as I did above) you can not - will not leach CATs with chemicals & make a profit - no matter how good the CATS are that you have :!:

Kurt


----------



## MarcoP (Sep 23, 2015)

A post by Lou which make sense on this thread http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=3512#p29636

None of the reply you got and will get are the answer you expected. Sorry but you need to face the reality.
You must have a great deal of knowledge, tools and a process plan to get the most out of it, moreover as you say you paid top price for your catalytic converter thus shrinking your profits or increasing your losses.

If you had them for free, or at low price, was one story and what everyone is telling you its for your own good. Unless you want to invest a great deal of time studying and testing on samples for the best method that suit you, your only chance to close your debt in a timely fashion, even with a minimal loss, is to resell them as is.

Sometimes we do not get the answer we hoped for, this is one of them. It is doable, but as Lou say, there is no a magic bullet.

A rotary furnace, a good flux and a cone mold would be a good start, I think.

Marco


----------



## solar_plasma (Sep 23, 2015)

To get an impression of how much specialists pay per unit: http://www.looker.de/kat-ankauf/index.php

estimating 2-4g PGM per cat, it makes sense to sell them as is


----------



## alloy2 (Sep 23, 2015)

Your sure to loose money refining in house.

I purchased cats cheap from rural Manitoba here is what I learned.

Rural cats that spent thier life on dusty roads will have most of the precious metals wash coat blasted away from the comb from the fine dust that makes it's past the filter element.

City cats do not suffer from this problem these will assay three times higher then their country cousins.

Head the advice you have been given sell your cats as is, de-canned the small amoung you have is worth about $4.00 lb.


----------



## Mirza (Sep 28, 2015)

thank you for advice :|


----------

